# Trivia Crack



## Tin (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm not one for apps and games but this thing is great. Especially if you like bar trivia nights and such.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm not one for apps and games but this thing is great. Especially if you like bar trivia nights and such.


I've been sucked in. It's terrible, in a really amazing way.


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2014)

Where is the trivia?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 28, 2014)

I started playing. I need to turn off the notifications though as my phone keeps going off all day. 
My arts and entertainment catagories are lacking...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Just started with this. Seems kind of easy though. Or my friends aren't that smart.


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2015)

I beat everyone at this game  

Also in the interest of making myself more productive in 2015 I have deleted Candy Crush from my phone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Nick said:


> I beat everyone at this game



It's on!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2015)

Mriceyman4 add me


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2015)

"there's a problem with our servers"

Sounds familar :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Nick said:


> "there's a problem with our servers"
> 
> Sounds familar :lol:



Happened right after I sent you a request ...


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 13, 2015)

My teen is addicted...so I am expected at any moment to drop everything and answer questions.  Tonight she was playing with ski friends...the question was "In downhill skiing what is the symbol for the hardest trail" (I'm paraphrasing).


----------



## moresnow (Jan 13, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Just started with this. Seems kind of easy though. Or my friends aren't that smart.



I find the questions about High  School the musical pretty tough.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> My teen is addicted...so I am expected at any moment to drop everything and answer questions.  Tonight she was playing with ski friends...the question was "In downhill skiing what is the symbol for the hardest trail" (I'm paraphrasing).



Triple black!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I find the questions about High  School the musical pretty tough.



Sports are my worst category at about 75%.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

me too. haha.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2015)

Mostly very easy. Even  lot of the sports questions are a little obvious.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2015)

My worst is the entertainment at 58%. Arts is a n it better, but I am great at sports,  history,  science,  and geography.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2015)

Undefeated so far! But I did just start ...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## moresnow (Jan 14, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 14932
> 
> Undefeated so far! But I did just start ...
> 
> ...



The questions get harder. At least that's the way it felt for me. I am a fan of the friends challenge. 

Have you pulled off any first round wins?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

Impressive. Tin is pretty damn good!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

moresnow said:


> The questions get harder. At least that's the way it felt for me. I am a fan of the friends challenge.
> 
> Have you pulled off any first round wins?



I think you are capped at 3 in the first round if I'm not mistaken. At least that's what happened to me


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

freaking 3 sports questions in a row. 

They should make a skiing trivia crack!


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

How do you find out what your name is? Is it the profile? I think I"m @ntreuter


----------



## moresnow (Jan 14, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think you are capped at 3 in the first round if I'm not mistaken. At least that's what happened to me



If  you start  the game you are limited to 3. The challenged can win first  round. We play winner starts next game.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

If anyone wants to rumble... Mike Broggi. It's a pic of my dog.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Impressive. Tin is pretty damn good!



Erika made me stop for a bit. I was ranked third at one point lol


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

moresnow said:


> The questions get harder. At least that's the way it felt for me. I am a fan of the friends challenge.
> 
> Have you pulled off any first round wins?



They are getting ridiculous. Just got asked how long the damn the Tour de France was, in kilometers. I'm at a level 37 now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

Stay away from crak..


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Stay away from crak..



Sound advice


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 20, 2015)

I downloaded it, was doing pretty good, I think I got up to level 6.  Then I went to play a Ruzzle game.  10 seconds into Ruzzle game, I was bumped to App Store to buy that cheesy game they always advertise on Trivia Crack.  Went back to Ruzzle...again... until my ruzzle game quit (4 words!).  So I killed Trivia crack from background.  Still happened when I was in Ruzzle.  Then I deleted App - see ya... you take control of my phone and I'm done!


----------

